# Dometic fridge/freezer RM7655 circuit board?



## hrid (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can get one? I think I need a circuit board for my Dometic fridge/freezer RM7655. The board has the legend AES 241 2771-00 and the serial number is 0705110635. I think I may have shorted out the frame heating switch cables to the chassis or it may just have gone on it’s own. One did go on it’s own when nearly new and was replaced under warranty. Anyway, whatever the reason, mine seems to have gone as turning the fridge on does nothing whatsoever. Any ideas? There are 12 volts on to the connector block behind.

hrid


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Would need the model and serial number of the fridge to help.
Kev


----------



## hrid (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Kev,

The model is a RM7655L and the serial number is 71200065. The circuit board has the serial number of 0705110635

Hrid


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Dometic UK Ltd
Dometic House
Dorset The Brewery, DT11 9LS
Phone: +44 (0)844 626 0130


C.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

If your fridge is out of warranty you will be transferred to Leisure spares.

tel 01423 320009
fax 01423 320006
email	[email protected]

Steles


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

hi, there is a firm in workington cumbria, called q.e.r. they can repair circuit boards. type qer into google and their web site will give you details.


----------

